# Stabilitrac/Traction control Problem



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

Have not seen this issue reported yet. But Im guessing either A: Poor electrical connection at one of the hubs or B: Bad wheel speed sensor in the hub.
Take it back to your dealer. Should be an easy fix. The hard part is figuring out which corner, but the OBD2 scanner should tell them that.


----------



## yyzcruzer (Mar 10, 2011)

Quick respond! Thanks TSU. I'll hopefully take it in tomorrow morning if there are any mechanics in the shop. I'm feeling a bit better seeing as how i've had some issues from the beginning


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

I had this problem on my car but it was only after i had an older model scangauge plugged into my OBD2 port. 

It happened twice, the first time i thought it was a fluke and i was in my garage so i pulled the negative battery lead and it went away and then i got brave and hooked it up again and about 30 mins later it happened. In the 2nd case i was at work and i left the car for 8 hours down in the garage to return to it being ok. 

If this happens once i'd call it a fluke but if it happens again i'd take it to your dealer if you havent done anything as far as hooking up aftermarket accessories etc..

By the way scanugaue was really nice they sent me a brand new one and a post return box even though mine is 4 years old, i have the new one hooked up and havent had the problem since. 

Anyway my main point being is chances are its an electrical glitch in the speed sensor or something that gets set off and its not a major safety issue. 

Although come to think of it the 2nd time it happened my speedometer stayed at 70mph even when i was still so that leans credence to its something in the computer that senses speed/stability etc.


----------



## JKSigns1 (Mar 30, 2011)

I have had similar problem with my new Cruze that is only 3 months old and has been back to the dealer for fourth time. First time service engine light and TC Light came on, took to dealer(kept 3 days) picked up car and on way home light came on again. 2- Took car back to dealer( kept car for 2 weeks) picked up car, drove 2 days then light on again.3- Took back to dealer.(kept car for 3 days) picked up car, next day light back on. 4- have taken car back to Dealer-Now waiting for answers.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

JKSigns1 said:


> I have had similar problem with my new Cruze that is only 3 months old and has been back to the dealer for fourth time. First time service engine light and TC Light came on, took to dealer(kept 3 days) picked up car and on way home light came on again. 2- Took car back to dealer( kept car for 2 weeks) picked up car, drove 2 days then light on again.3- Took back to dealer.(kept car for 3 days) picked up car, next day light back on. 4- have taken car back to Dealer-Now waiting for answers.


Fourth time for the same issue? I would be looking into the lemon law.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

robertbick said:


> Fourth time for the same issue? I would be looking into the lemon law.


Or maybe a different dealer. One that has a competent Service Manager and staff. It also wouldn't hurt to let your salesman know that you have been in four times for the same problem.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

IMPORTANT: IF YOUR CAR HAS TC/SC WARNING LIGHTS ON DO NOT DRIVE IT UNLESS YOU ARE ABLE TO MANUALLY SWITCH OFF THE STABILITY CONTROL SYSTEM.

I am not familiar with the Cruze systems, but on the Corvette platform these issues can sometimes lead to the car thinking it's in a spin (when it's not) and trying to correct for it. In a nutshell, the car will apply one of the brakes in an effort to "re-gain" control. This can cause the car to violently pull to one side or spin.

These occurances are indeed rare, but there have been several documented cases on the Corvette Forum over the past 10 or so years. Usually prior to a major incident the vehicle will exibit slight "pulling" tendencies where the driver feels the car doing something funny with the brakes, but not always.

If you are unable to switch off the traction control and stability control manually, I would suggest not driving it until the dealership has had a chance to look it over. Remember that the TC/SC will likely default back "on" after the vehicle has been shut off.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

robertbick said:


> Fourth time for the same issue? I would be looking into the lemon law.


YEP! Don't fool around with something like this, get the dealer to confirm it is fixed!

I would also consider writing a letter to them explaining the details of the repair and get them to sign it, and keep a signed copy for yourself (this should be from the Service Manager fo the dealership). They will likely refuse, and if they do you can ask them why... it might lead to some interesting info.

Traction/Stability control issues can be severe... unless they can guarantee you that it is fixed by showing you what was replaced on the vehicle I wouldn't accept it back. Remember, they won't fix something unless they can bill the work back to GM, so they won't do anything without GM's blessing. If they "don't know" what the issue is tell them to figure it out or give you a new car. Period.

Putting heat on the dealer gets the issue elevated to the plant level pretty quick if there are enough people complaining about it and/or it's a safety issue. I know as I used to be on the daily 7am "Launch Call" conference call at the GM plant in Oshawa ON. It was pretty interesting to hear the issues that were being discussed.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Dont forget to leverage the power of the internet, you will be surprised by just mentioning that you have been discussing it on a public forum, posting it to twitter etc will get their attention.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

gfxdave99 said:


> Dont forget to leverage the power of the internet, you will be surprised by just mentioning that you have been discussing it on a public forum, posting it to twitter etc will get their attention.


Don't forget the infamous FaceBook too! That might get their attention faster!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

lolll....well said dave!



gfxdave99 said:


> Dont forget to leverage the power of the internet, you will be surprised by just mentioning that you have been discussing it on a public forum, posting it to twitter etc will get their attention.


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

If the warning lights are on the system is disabled and will not activate, if there is a problem and the light is off it is possible for the system to activate if it has not detected the problem yet. There is a button on the center console to disable this system also. Do you know if they cleaned the reluctor wheels for the wheel speed sensors? It is possible for debris to accumulate on them and cause this problem.


----------



## GeoinMillbrook (May 5, 2011)

*Stabilitrac, etc Issues*



yyzcruzer said:


> I was driving my 2011 Chevy Cruze tonight, and made a right hand turn. Upon completion of the turn, i heard the bells chime (like when you open the door) and a couple of lights on the dash turned on (the traction control, the attention {handbrake light}, and the ABS). After making sure i wasn't in any danger, I looked at the dash screen and it said "Service Traction Control". (attached) I think another one came up after that one that said 'Service Stabilitrac'.
> WTF is that? It's got less then 1800km on it, and the turn wasn't anything violent (i.e i must have made the turn at around 20kph or less)
> 
> Has anyone else had this issue?



I have this same issue, car is back at the dealer for round #3. Service showed me a tech bulletin on it. Been there for over a week and we are waiting for a GM Engineer to show up tomorrow to help diagnose the issue as it still hasn't been fixed. Seemed to be worse after it rained.


----------



## yyzcruzer (Mar 10, 2011)

Blue Angel said:


> IMPORTANT: IF YOUR CAR HAS TC/SC WARNING LIGHTS ON DO NOT DRIVE IT UNLESS YOU ARE ABLE TO MANUALLY SWITCH OFF THE STABILITY CONTROL SYSTEM.
> 
> I am not familiar with the Cruze systems, but on the Corvette platform these issues can sometimes lead to the car thinking it's in a spin (when it's not) and trying to correct for it. In a nutshell, the car will apply one of the brakes in an effort to "re-gain" control. This can cause the car to violently pull to one side or spin.
> 
> ...


Funny you should mention that. After picking up the cruze from the dealer (for the initial problem) I drove costco (about 2km away), and just as I was approaching at stop sign (about 15km/hr) the car pulled severely to the right. I thought I just drove into a rut or something and parked my car and went to costco. Afterwards i started driving it again and realized it kept pulling to the right, and would not correct itself. They had also changed my winters (to summers) so i thought it might have been an alignment issue, so didn't put too much stock into it. I brought it back and turned out to be a "sensor problem" that the guy said the tech didn't notice. *sigh*


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

I too have had the problem of my "service traction control" light coming on. I was in a drive through and it came on. It went off by the time I was leaving the drive through. It hasn't come back on since. The car had approximately 300 miles on it. I now have about 550 miles on the vehicle.


----------



## superc (Dec 28, 2011)

I have had my curze into 2 dealers, for the service traction controll. !. to dealer where we bought car , first they replaced r wheel hub AND CENSER. we were also told it was safe to drive with the light on it would not hurt it. 2. 2 weeks later same problem returned to same dealer who repaired a wire in the loom. 3. returned for service traction controll a month later found and fixed loose connector. 4. less then 500 miles later is now in Florida dealers for service traction control after light came on and car was locked in 2nd gear for over 1 min, it has been 2 days and they have no answer also cannot get a response from Ill dealer. Calling attorney tomorrow. anyone else having problems please respond.


----------



## ECOsleeper (Apr 3, 2011)

Hope your state has a lemon law...because that is what it sounds like you've got.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

superc said:


> I have had my curze into 2 dealers, for the service traction controll. !. to dealer where we bought car , first they replaced r wheel hub AND CENSER. we were also told it was safe to drive with the light on it would not hurt it. 2. 2 weeks later same problem returned to same dealer who repaired a wire in the loom. 3. returned for service traction controll a month later found and fixed loose connector. 4. less then 500 miles later is now in Florida dealers for service traction control after light came on and car was locked in 2nd gear for over 1 min, it has been 2 days and they have no answer also cannot get a response from Ill dealer. Calling attorney tomorrow. anyone else having problems please respond.


superc,
I would like to apologize for the inconveniences and the frustrations that you have been experiencing with your Cruze. I would like to try to assist you with this. Can you please send me a PM with your full name, phone number, VIN number, current mileage as well as the name of the dealer that you are currently working with? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## dawnnab (Jan 13, 2012)

I have had my Cruze for a little over a week. It's a 2011 Program car that had only 493 miles on it when I bought it. I have already had it in for service for this same thing. Only mine would not start, like a dead battery. After turning over the ignition several times, it finally started, then had a service power steering warning light, and a Stabiltrac service warning. The dealer that serviced it, said that it was a short in my battery, so he ordered another battery and put it in. The car did the same thing today, only now there is a OBD II warning that stays on when the car is running. It will go back to the dealer tomorrow for service. Oh, and I just signed the contract today! Maybe I should have waited. Not happy!


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

dawnnab said:


> I have had my Cruze for a little over a week. It's a 2011 Program car that had only 493 miles on it when I bought it. I have already had it in for service for this same thing. Only mine would not start, like a dead battery. After turning over the ignition several times, it finally started, then had a service power steering warning light, and a Stabiltrac service warning. The dealer that serviced it, said that it was a short in my battery, so he ordered another battery and put it in. The car did the same thing today, only now there is a OBD II warning that stays on when the car is running. It will go back to the dealer tomorrow for service. Oh, and I just signed the contract today! Maybe I should have waited. Not happy!


same thing happened to me without the problem starting. My DIC would display service traction control for a brief second at startup. They replaced the steering position sensor the first time around as it wasn't communicating with the main computer. 2 days after the replacement I got the stabilitrak light on constantly. Later in the day the service power steering came on as well. Brought it back to the dealer and they ran more tests. Turns out I need a new Body control module. Basically a whole new main computer lol. It wouldn't communicate properly with different sensors, particularly the steering position sensor. The strangest thing is whenever the stabilitrak service light is on, my steering doesn't return to the centre after a turn. It feels very very odd. The car is drivable according to the mechanic, but it just takes a while to get used to turning the wheel back to centre after a slight turn. Normally it shoots right to centre by itself. i guess the steering position sensor is responsible for that one....


----------



## MarioBros (May 29, 2021)

i change the crank shaft sensor and solve the problem of stability track


----------

